# Raccoons in the UK?



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

My sister and I want a pet raccoon, but I'm wondering if there are any raccoon breeders in the uk at all? We're having a tough time finding any. Does anyone know if there are any, and if there are, how can one contact them?

Many thanks.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm surprised you're having a tough time, they're a pretty common exotic. You can try the raccoon keepers FB group  - https://www.facebook.com/groups/BritishRaccoons/


----------



## Maraga (Feb 1, 2014)

genevie said:


> I'm surprised you're having a tough time, they're a pretty common exotic. You can try the raccoon keepers FB group  - https://www.facebook.com/groups/BritishRaccoons/


I requested to join. Is there anywhere I could check while I wait?


----------



## metho (Feb 27, 2011)

hi LnD exotics at mansfield notts sell raccoons theyre on facebook for contact number.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wrigglies in Dunstable have got a raccoon in : victory:


----------

